# Modeling and simulation ofMechatronics system



## ahmedeldeep (20 مايو 2006)

التطبيقات المحددة والمتنوعة غالبا تحدد متطلبات النظام الميكاترونى و خصائص نظام التحكم 

وتكون خصائص هذه التطبيقات أو متطلبتها الأداء العالي وهذا ما يتيح لنا عموما تحديات جديدة فى عمليات التصميم و تكامل التصميم مع التحكم .

وفى عمليات التحكم تساعد الرسوم البيانية فى نمذجة ديناميكية النظام الطبيعي و الذي يكون ضروري لتحقيق التكامل .

وهذه الرسوم مثل bond graph representation التي تتيح تقنيات مثل تعديل خصائص النظام التي تودي إلى النظام الأمثل .

وهذه المبادىء تطبق أيضا فى المجالات ذات الطاقة المتعددة التي تشتمل على مجال أو أكثر من مجالات الطاقة الأتية الطاقة الكهربية والطاقة الميكانيكية أو المغناطيسية أو الكيميائية.

نمذجة نظام الميكاترونيات يجب أن تبدأ بفكره واضحة عن السلوك الديناميكي للنظام و خصائص الأداء performance 
Modeling perspectives
(A) System properties
يتحقق سلوك النظام المناسب بالاعتماد على تكوين مكونات النظام المادية و نظام التحكم وعموما الحدود فى أداء النظام تحدد بالمكونات و العلاقات فيما بينها وعلى الرغم من عرض ديناميكية النظام التي لا تحتوى على تركيب النظام فقط و سبب هذا انه يتضمن مميزات لعمليه الترابط أو التجميع synthesis process.

المعلومات الإنشائية التي تشمل العلاقات الطبيعية بين المكونات و الأنظمة الفرعية subsystem والتي يوضحها لنا رسم الروابط bond graph و يوضح أيضا عمليات انتقال الطاقة و تبادلها بين هذه الأنظمة و مكوناتها .

المعلومات هي المفتاح فى عمليه تحليل النظام و فى عمليه التجميع أو عمليه التصميم وهذه المعلومات أو البيانات تشمل على الخصائص الإنشائية للنظام مثل القدرة على عمل التحكم controllability والقدرة على ملاحظه النظام observability وتحديد هوية الأنظمة الفرعية الموجودة فى النظام الأساسي المختلفة فى مقياس الزمن time scale . 

و تطوير هذه القواعد أو البيانات يتبع طريقه للتحليل و التصميم مثل تحديد أماكن المشغلات actuators وأماكن المجسات sensors و التي تعتبر من أهم العمليات فى تصميم الماكينات و التحكم والمشغلات تعتمد على العمليات التي تقوم بها الماكينات و تعتمد أيضا على علاقات الربط بين المكونات و الأنظمة الفرعية و الإشارات الداخلةinput signals القادمة من المجسات
(B) Achievable performance
كما ذكرنا سابقا أن تكامل التصميم والتحكم فى النظام الطبيعي ضروري جدا لتحقيق الأداء المطلوب .

المصممون عاده يضعون فى اعتبارهم مظهر النظام aspects لتأكيد أن الأداء المطلوب قد تحقق و من الضروري أيضا ملاحظه تحقيق الأداء المطلوب ويعتمد ذلك على حدود مكونات النظام المادية hardware ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بالبحث نظام التحكم المناسب .

المفتاح الرئيسي فى عمليات التحكم والتصميم هو تحديد الخصائص الطبيعية للنظام و الخصائص المميزة characteristics للمكونات الماديةالتي على أساسها نحقق الأداء المطلوب .

و لتصميم نظام ميكاترونى يعطى لنا أداء كافي يجب أن يقوم المصمم بأتباع الأتي وهو تطبيق عمليات الطرق أو النماذج methodology لتحديد ثوابت parameters المكونات المادية اللازمة و الخصائص الطبيعية لكل ثابت وهذا بالتأكيد يساعد مهندس النظام لاختيار الثوابت المناسبة فى التصميم والمناسبة لكل النظام وقدرتها inherent لتحقيق الأداء المطلوب.
Control system design( C ) 
النظام الميكاترونى يشمل مجالات عديدة و ظروف تشغيل متعددة ولذلك يجب أن يكون التحكم عملي practical ويتضمن على التنفيذ implementation و الثبات maintainer وان يحقق أيضا تكلفه اقل 

وعامل التكلفة حقا يعتبر من أهم العوامل التي دائما تكون مهملة 

ومن ناحية أخرى أن يكون لديه القدرة أيضا على تصحيح نفسه فى حاله الضرورة ليتواكب مع التغير السريع فى ديناميكية النظام والنماذج الغير مكرره ولذلك يجب أن يكون ألجوريثم algorithm التحكم عملي وان يتعامل مع عدم الاستقرار وعدم الثبات والتغير السريع والأنظمة الغير خطيه و الأنظمة الغير مؤكدة أو الغير واضحة .


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 مايو 2006)

*معلومات قيمة جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, أشكرك خالص الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم جداً, والذي يجب على كل مهندس ميكاترونيات أن يهتم به, وأن يولد الإبداع في تصميماته الهندسية, وكما أشرت أن يواكب التطور من خلال التطوير المستمر في ديناميكية النظم والمحاكاة.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (21 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز مهندس أحمد عفيفى على اهتمامك و ردك الجميل


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز مهندس أحمد 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alkhadour (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا م.أحمد على هذا الشرح الوافي والشامل


----------



## master_mode (30 مايو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا يا أحمد


----------



## Eng_Hisham (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز 
الموضوع قيم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع هام ومفيد شكرا لكم


----------



## ياسر الشايب (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا م. أحمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا ياديب وربنا يوفقك ولو سألتهم هيقولولك فاهمين وهم مش فاهمين


----------

